# Lokalen Server einrichten



## chpa (25. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin,

wollte mal fragen, wie es möglich ist, einen lokalen Server zu bauen.

Hab jetzt zu Hause noch einen alten PC und möchte den jetzt gerne zum Server umbauen, so dass zwei PC's mit dem Server kommunizieren können und ihn also Speicherstation verwenden können.

Kenne mich wirklich überhaupt nicht aus. Muss ich den Server direkt mit den PC's verbinden und wie haut das ab?

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand auch ein Buch oder so, in dem das beschrieben ist.

Noch ein schönes heißes Wochenende

Patte


----------



## Tobias K. (26. Juni 2005)

moin


Guck doch mal in Netzwerk Bereich, solche Themen gibt es schon genug!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

